# Kostenlose Sound Mixing Software



## AnonymerSurfer (20. Juni 2003)

Ich möchte mir mal einen groben Überblick darüber verschaffen, was an guter, möglichst kostenloser Mixing Software gerade so auf dem Markt ist.
Also, schießt los.


----------



## Trinity X (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnonymerSurfer _
> *Ich möchte mir mal einen groben Überblick darüber verschaffen, was an guter, möglichst kostenloser Mixing Software gerade so auf dem Markt ist.
> Also, schießt los.  *



Hallo,
ich denke bevor hier unendlich viele Programme gelistet werden, deren Beschreibung wohl den Rahmen sprengt:
Sieh dich doch mal Hier um. Winload.de hat weit über 400 Programme aus diesem Bereich anzubieten (Share- Pay- und Freeware).

Viel Spaß beim durchforsten ;-] 

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Evangel (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnonymerSurfer _
> *Ich möchte mir mal einen groben Überblick darüber verschaffen, was an guter, möglichst kostenloser Mixing Software gerade so auf dem Markt ist.
> Also, schießt los.  *



mir ist keine gute kostenlose mixing software bekannt ....
zumindest kannst mit den freeware programmen nix machen :-(
die sind ja nicht umsonst free 

wenn du dich mal irgendwann für wirkliche musik software interessiert geb ich dir gern ein paar tipps!!! vita_brevis@gmx.at


----------

